# Shut down the Kenponet Please



## Dun Ringill (Jul 12, 2003)

I don't know those of you who are reading the kenponet right now, but it is sick.  The moderators here at martial talk could teach these guys a few things or two about how to run a forum.  I think the kenponet should be shut completely down.  They are completely disrespecting people who have been in the art over 40 years and their family members.  I hope it gets deleted before any children or potential customers can read it.

Salute

Dun Ringill


----------



## rmcrobertson (Jul 12, 2003)

Here, we agree.


----------



## Dun Ringill (Jul 12, 2003)

I think that the kenponet should start fresh with a whole new webaddress that is not publicly known.  If these guys (if that's what you want to call them) want to do this, let them go over to the mud-hut, that's what it's for.  It's nice to be on the same side Robert.

Salute

Dun


----------



## Guiseppe Betri (Jul 12, 2003)

I definitely agree.  I refuse to post on that site.  I have been going there every once in awhile, but now it has become an arena of filth and vulgar statements.  I will no longer be viewing that site.  I agree with you Dun, they should shut it down, attempt to start over.


----------



## Dun Ringill (Jul 12, 2003)

I don't know who these characters are, but I wonder how much potential business EPAK has lost because of the inappropriate nature of the posts.  It's one thing to have preferences but it's another thing to become vulgar in the manner that this site has.  I think the moderators are as much to blame as the people posting.  If they had been pro-active in the beginning none of this would be happening.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 12, 2003)

I checked out the crime scene. I think it would be priceless to see the look on some of the offender's faces if a police officer showed up on their doorstep.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 12, 2003)

Leave them be.........I don't think the site is useless........ It can always be used as a "bad example"!

:rofl: 
:asian:


----------



## MJS (Jul 12, 2003)

NO, actually Dun, the problem is, is that nobody wants to believe that the system they study is not 100% and god forbid they have to look at another style to get an idea or concept.  Come on people!  They are so afraid that the "perfect art" will be tainted by some of us.  Yup, we all train differently, and everybody talks about tradition.  There is no tradition, because things have been changed.  When EP was learning, did he not make a change from the things he learned?  Well, if that is the case, then the tradition stopped with him, becuase he made the change.  Everything was borrowed.  If that was not the case, then why does every single art have many of the same kicks??  There must have been 1 art that created the RH kick, and it was taken by many others.

Mike


----------



## c2kenpo (Jul 12, 2003)

Just stopped going to look, after a few threads of well..."People bashing" just said theres were not the people I wanted to communicate with and left the site.

I think a person is judged not only by thier actions but also by the company that you keep.

David Gunzburg


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 12, 2003)

Keep it open and keep all the name calling and vulger stuff there. Come here to have somewhat intellegent conversations


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Leave them be.........I don't think the site is useless........ It can always be used as a "bad example"!
> 
> :rofl:
> :asian: *



You can't use this excuse twice. Remember you used it for me already? 

How soon we forget!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You can't use this excuse twice. Remember you used it for me already? *




We always need it for you.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *We always need it for you. *



And that's why I'm popular!


----------



## cdhall (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You can't use this excuse twice. Remember you used it for me already?
> 
> How soon we forget! *



Ricardo:

I doubt Mr. C. forgot.
He said that we can use Kenponet as a bad example and I bet he meant a bad example of an internet forum/site.

I don't know where the post is but I'm sure he was only meaning to say that you are a bad example of a -- oh, nevermind.  
:roflmao:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *Ricardo:
> 
> I doubt Mr. C. forgot.
> ...



The jealousy in Kenpo...........saddens me:wah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *The jealousy in Kenpo...........saddens me:wah: *



Pffts.. wipe those eyes and back to business.. *cracks whip*


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Pffts.. wipe those eyes and back to business.. *cracks whip* *



Hey Tess, can you tell me what you're doing in the picture.    It appears to be a version of Short 2.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *Hey Tess, can you tell me what you're doing in the picture.    It appears to be a version of Short 2.
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...



Hey Clyde.. 

Nope.. it's Long 3


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 13, 2003)

bigger shot


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *bigger shot  *



gotcha, first side of Desperate Falcons.

Have great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## cdhall (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *The jealousy in Kenpo...........saddens me:wah: *



Now I'm confused.  What did you think I might be jealous of?

Anyway, I didn't get to visit you enough at camp last time so I hope you might come back this Fall.
:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *Now I'm confused.  What did you think I might be jealous of?
> 
> Anyway, I didn't get to visit you enough at camp last time so I hope you might come back this Fall.
> :asian: *



Me! 

I just may do that!


----------



## Ender (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *The jealousy in Kenpo...........saddens me:wah: *



I agree...and I might add, so does the arrogance...nods....I've run into too many who think they are the next Ed Parker...*rme.


----------



## Kirk (Jul 13, 2003)

IMO kenponet isn't moderated enough, as opposed to this board,
which is over moderated.  There's gotta be a happy medium.  I've
only disagreed with 1 post being deleted on kenponet (they do
their job VERY well, when they do it), and I got a quick response
explaining that they decided to just delete the whole thread 
instead of picking and choosing posts.  I can understand that.


----------



## tarabos (Jul 13, 2003)

trashing a person with your keyboard while you're in a different state is easy enough as it is....it's even easier when you have the option of anonymous posting.


----------



## jeffkyle (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *trashing a person with your keyboard while you're in a different state is easy enough as it is....it's even easier when you have the option of anonymous posting. *



Very good point!
:shrug:


----------



## cdhall (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *trashing a person with your keyboard while you're in a different state is easy enough as it is....it's even easier when you have the option of anonymous posting. *



I agree that anonymous posters have a serious credibitily issue if that is what you mean.

Editing Note: I just noticed you said "trashing" whereas I orginally read it as "training" so yes, I agree.  The few times I've chastised someone on here it was for being a "keyboard warrior" as I think Clyde likes to call them.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *trashing a person with your keyboard while you're in a different state is easy enough as it is....it's even easier when you have the option of anonymous posting. *



Yeah, what the BIG DOG says!


----------



## Dun Ringill (Jul 13, 2003)

I think if they went to a password that would only be sent via email then they would have more success in weeding out the "trolls."  As it stands right now, it is not a good represenative of what any martial art should be.  Of course this could be a symptom of disrespectful people that has been building for some time and a few (many?) people decided to cross the line of good taste.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 14, 2003)

I got pointed in this direction, and think I need to say a few things.

Theres some misconceptions, misunderstandings, etc. that need to be clearedup regarding some things.

1- Please don't bash other forums here.  Kenponet, like MartialTalk is the creation of its community, but in the end, there is 1 person who had the idea and vision that got things rolling.  I can't speak for Josh, and to my knowledge he isn't a member here, but some of the things that have been said cut deeply. MartialTalk is not the place to go on rabid tears on how screwed up things are about other forums.  Contact Josh and offer him some constructive solutions.  I'm sure he's as tired of some of the crap there as you guys are, but like me, sometimes can't see a fix.

2- MartialTalks 'opinion' towards Kenponet or other forums.
We have no 'hated rivals'.  Each board has its own unique feel and community and structure.  Some people like MT, some do not, some prefer a lighter touch, and some want even stricter moderation. Not all boards are equal.  I have no animosity towards KenpoNet, E-Budo, Budoseek, MartialArtsPlanet, or Defend.  I'm in contact with most of the admins of the major sites, and we share ideas from time to time.  I would personally love to see each forum have major representation in our new MartialTalk magazine for example, and one of the features in there will be profiling the other forums.  If we didn't like em, why would we do that?  The friendly competition makes us all stronger.  Thats 1 of the reasons why I post the stats I do.  


I would love to see MT as the #1 kenpo forum out there, and think that we offer a good area for kenpoists to communicate.  But it is not my desire to see a site like Kenponet draged thru the mud here.  Its a good site, with some great resources for the kenpo community. I would hate to see it go.

Please take the concerns up with their staff who I'm sure would love to have some fresh perspectives and positive solutions to help them resolve your concerns.

Thank you.
Bob

-Admin Note: This thread is now locked.


----------

